# wget package missed



## Leander (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey fellows,

I just figured that there is still no wget package available in packages-9-current yet ...


Is there a quick & easy "how to" you could refer me to? ... to help getting that package being created and uploaded?

This one seems a bit rough to be done within a hour timeframe ...

Thanks


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 12, 2011)

wget already is a port.  The reason it is not in that repository is probably that fewer ports are built as packages in the -9- branch than the -8- branch due to hardware limitations of the build cluster(s).  Unless I am misinformed about some other reason, anyway.


----------



## Leander (Oct 12, 2011)

Well, back from my Debian Linux times ... I remember that creating a Package was not too hard. So no ofence but my question was not how to use wget port  - My aim is to help getting more -9- branch packages - and if there is a easy way to do so than I would love to know.

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Oct 12, 2011)

You can donate additional hardware to be used for the build cluster.

Keep in mind there are about 22000+ ports, 7 different architectures and 4-5 different versions of FreeBSD to package for.

As for creating your own packages, use *make package*. See ports(7).

Forget about uploading your package to the central repository, it will never be accepted.


----------

